# CP soapers - tell me what you think



## savondebilal (Oct 6, 2009)

Okay, so today - were talking CP molds and possible lining ideas that can be used.

I usually stick with wax paper (no pun intended, although i usually do "stick" with it)

yea yea, move up to freezer paper right? No thanks, I'm cheap - 

What do you think about using Saran Wrap/Cling Wrap and the like?

I dont care about wrinkles really - show me some love soapers, whats the deal with plastic wrap/cling/saran?

<3 thanks in advance


----------



## TessC (Oct 6, 2009)

One of my friends took a soap making class and their instructor had them line their molds with plastic garbage bags, so I don't see why your plastic wrap wouldn't work.

I personally switched to lining my wooden molds with quilters' mylar so that it's easy and reusable. I'm lazy and I never was good at getting nice sharp corners when I folded the paper, so it works well for me.


----------



## jennikate (Oct 6, 2009)

What about say a pringles can Cut open throw away. Or someone said Milk carton again cut open throw away.


----------



## hestia (Oct 6, 2009)

I use freezer paper myself.  Got a big ol' fat roll from Uline.  I've heard of people using Press n' Seal. Don't know why they wouldn't work. I can't even use Cling wrap/Saran to successfully cover dishes- it only wants to stick to itself!


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 6, 2009)

I use teflon baking paper and silicone. A little bit of an investment, but lasts a  long time.


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 6, 2009)

..


----------



## pinkduchon (Oct 6, 2009)

I like that Artisan. I myself use freezer paper with a silicone liner on the bottom.


----------



## xraygrl (Oct 6, 2009)

I use heat resistant quilters mylar plastic sheets. I LOVE them. the soap doesn't stick to them, and they are reuseable for hundreds and hundreds of uses. It takes literally seconds to line my molds each time, and did I mention that they are reuseable?   I think that is the best part. The cost is low and once you have them, you won't likely need to replace them for a very long time if at all.


----------



## awi (Oct 6, 2009)

I have used shelf paper liner on my wood molds.  Just measure and cut it out, use the adhesive side against the mold and when you remove the soap, just wipe off the paper and it can be used over and over.


----------



## HomekeepingGran (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool, A.S.  I was in town today and looked at several things which could be molds but nothing just begged me to take it home.  Your idea might be just what I need!  Thank you.


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 6, 2009)

Love the idea of the mylar.  I'm a quilter; have a ton of it.  Does soap leak at the corners?


----------



## vivcarm (Oct 7, 2009)

awi said:
			
		

> I have used shelf paper liner on my wood molds.  Just measure and cut it out, use the adhesive side against the mold and when you remove the soap, just wipe off the paper and it can be used over and over.



Snap!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 7, 2009)

I think I'd be concerned with the chemicals leaching out of the plastic wrap and into the soap.


----------



## whitehorsesoaps (Oct 7, 2009)

Artisan,
What is a "chopping mat?"  Either we don't have that here in the U.S, or maybe we call it something different. But I love your pictures; pics are worth 1000 words as they say.


----------



## Deda (Oct 7, 2009)

Not Artisan, but here's a couple chopping mats.

http://www.cooking.com/products/shprodde.asp?SKU=119545
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product. ... d=10097021


----------



## carebear (Oct 7, 2009)

they are thin, flexible cutting boards (you can curl them up) - so not really boards.


----------



## whitehorsesoaps (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow, I need to get out more. Thank you


----------



## luxurious bubbles (Oct 7, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> I love silicone but that costs $, so my current favourite mould and liner is (3 for $2) chopping mats & duct tape!):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm so doing this! Thanks for the pics. I hate cutting the freezer paper each time. Ahhh, I can't wait.


----------



## Bnky (Oct 7, 2009)

Artisan:  Great idea and really like the pictures...thank you!


----------



## xraygrl (Oct 7, 2009)

> Love the idea of the mylar. I'm a quilter; have a ton of it. Does soap leak at the corners?



You can use tape at the corners if you like to prevent leakage.


----------



## savondebilal (Oct 7, 2009)

*gratitude*

thanks for all the helpful ideas everyone!! Although, i still want to consider glad wrap/ saran wrap.... has anyone ever tried it? outcome?


----------



## islandbeauty (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: gratitude*



			
				savondebilal said:
			
		

> thanks for all the helpful ideas everyone!! Although, i still want to consider glad wrap/ saran wrap.... has anyone ever tried it? outcome?


i have used saran wrap to line my mold last week...i made a 1 pound batch and the saran wrap came off of it with no problems, then i made a 2 pound batch, i had a tough time getting the soap out of the mold, a few minutes later i was able to finally get the soap out, and the wrap came off of it quick...but i don't think i'll be using saran wrap again though took me awhile to line it.


----------



## HomekeepingGran (Oct 8, 2009)

Artisan, please make this perfectly clear for me.  Are you using these mats as liners or as the mold itself?  I can see it done either way but am a tad concerned about the mats bulging out of shape if used as the mold without a supporting wall behind them.


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Oct 8, 2009)

HomekeepingGran said:
			
		

> Artisan, please make this perfectly clear for me.  Are you using these mats as liners or as the mold itself?  I can see it done either way but am a tad concerned about the mats bulging out of shape if used as the mold without a supporting wall behind them.



Not Artisan, but I can answer that. The liners will bulge and need support from something more solid.

I have been using these as liners for the past 4 years, ever since I started making Whipped soap and they work really well.


----------



## HomekeepingGran (Oct 8, 2009)

MagiaDellaLuna said:
			
		

> Not Artisan, but I can answer that. The liners will bulge and need support from something more solid.
> 
> I have been using these as liners for the past 4 years, ever since I started making Whipped soap and they work really well.



That's exactly what I thought but from the way Artisan first talked about it I wanted to ask for everyone's clarification.  Glad they work well, Magia.  I can see and feel the "release factor" in the liners.  

And... I have my liner built and am getting ready to build a cardboard box for the outer wall.  Either tonight or tomorrow, I'll mix some soap!


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Oct 8, 2009)

HomekeepingGran, you can also check this out for a variation of the liner.

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6075&highlight=

Happy soaping.


----------



## HomekeepingGran (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks, Magia!  These great pictures are so helpful.  Can't wait to get started!


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 8, 2009)

..


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Oct 9, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried Acetate to line with?
> 
> I saw a role of this yesterday and grabbed it to try in a PVC tube ..



I would be worried that it might become brittle. Let us know if you try it though. I have a roll of it knocking around here and have not found a use for it yet.

Another idea you might try (sorry no pics ~ my camera does not download properly 

I bought some PVC end caps. I roll one of the flexible mats into a tube and then insert each end of the roll into an end cap. It kind of unwinds to fill the inner circumference of the end cap as soon as you release your grip. Then I wind tape around the tube to secure it.

Remove the end caps and cover one end of the tube with cling wrap or other plastic and seal with tape. You can push the end cap back onto this end to provide a solid base and you now have a tubular mold.

Once the soap has set, remove the end cap, plastic from the bottom and all the tape and simply unroll the mat to release your soap. Wipe down and you can use it again.

ETA.......if you cannot visualise how this works let me know. I will try to find a decent camera to take some pics.


----------



## GallopingGoatsFarm (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey, I am new to the forum and was browsing through old posts when I founds this. I neeeeed to know, what do you use to cut the cutting mats?
Shannon
Galloping Goats Farm
www.washingtonsoap.com


----------



## artisan soaps (Oct 16, 2009)

..


----------



## tamarajane (Oct 16, 2009)

Wally world has the cutting mats in the kitchen gadget section.


----------



## GallopingGoatsFarm (Oct 16, 2009)

Great! I got the mats and I can't wait to use them. What a great tip. Shannon
Galloping Goats Farm
www.washingtonsoap.com


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Oct 17, 2009)

GallopingGoatsFarm said:
			
		

> Hey, I am new to the forum and was browsing through old posts when I founds this. I neeeeed to know, what do you use to cut the cutting mats?
> Shannon
> Galloping Goats Farm
> www.washingtonsoap.com



I use a metal ruler and a craft knife as my hands are not steady enough to use scissors. I find that I get a more even edge this way.


----------

